# Canon Pixma MG 3550 - Fehler beim Kopieren (Kopie verkleinert)



## wnkhmmr (16. Juli 2017)

Moin!

Mein Opa besitzt einen Canon Pixma MG 3550. Er nutzt diesen ausschließlich zum Kopieren von Dokumenten. Der Drucker ist bei ihm auch nicht an einen PC angeschlossen.

Nun zum Problem: Seit einiger Zeit verkleinert das Gerät die Kopien auf die Hälfte des Originals. Dazu druckt der Pixma links und rechts entlang des Ausdrucks einen farbigen Rand. Dieser erinnert an Prüfmuster und sieht irgendwie ungesund aus. Als Anhang füge ich eine fehlerhafte Kopie samt Original zur Veranschaulichung bei.
Der Drucker weist keine Beschädigungen auf. Bisher funktionierte er tadellos. 

Im Zuge der Fehlersuche habe ich den Drucker zuerst bei mir an den PC angeschlossen. Kurios ist, dass Dokumente einwandfrei gescannt oder geruckt werden, wenn der Befehl vom Computer kommt. 
Auf den Tipp eines Bekannten hin habe ich daraufhin versucht die Werkseinstellung wiederherzustellen. Hier habe ich die speziell für das Gerät angegebene Tastenkombi sowie eine für Canon typische Tastenkombi versucht. Ohne Ergebnis.

Persönlich habe ich keine weiteren Einfälle. Freue mich also über jede Antwort.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## andreas1999 (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte jetzt gerade das gleich Problem mit einem 3650

Man kann tatsächlich am Drucker selbst die Papiergröße wählen.
Und zwar zwischen Fotopapier 10x15 und A4-Normalpapier und bei mir war es auf Fotopapier umgestellt, dann scannt/kopiert er verkleinert


----------

